# ausgefallene Buttoms



## mocky (26. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen ich hab ein dickes Problem ich brauch ne anweisung für geile Buttoms bitte bitte helft mir!!!! danke danke!!!


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

*???*

wie meinst du ausgefallene Buttons-----für welchen Zweck----poste mal ein Beispiel!!!

cu hochi


----------



## mocky (26. Februar 2002)

Wir machen ne Site in Kunst  und ich möchte nicht irgendwas langweiliges machen! Genaue Vorstellungen hab ich nicht!!!! Hast du irgeneine Ahnung????


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

site in kunst???  was jetzt? gibts den keine sie die buttons enthält die dir gefallen??? welche Art von Kunst usw...

las dir nicht alles aus der Nase kitzeln!!*gg*


----------



## braindad (26. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mocky _
> *Wir machen ne Site in Kunst  und ich möchte nicht irgendwas langweiliges machen! Genaue Vorstellungen hab ich nicht!!!! Hast du irgeneine Ahnung???? *



wie ich das liebe... 

der nächste schritt ist dann "oh, das ist cool! kannst du mir das mal machen?"...

slebermachen ist die devise! schau dich um, guck dir werbung an. lass dich inspirieren und denk dir was aus. ausserdem besteht eine seite niht nur aus buttons. und wenn du was besonderes machen willst, solltes du eh nicht unbedingt so oval-anfänger-buttons nehmen - aber DAS ist meine meinung


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

lass ihn doch!! sind doch keine Kunstbanausen!


----------



## x-Reality (27. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Bin auch auf der suche nach guten Tutorials für Buttons. Sollen Buttons für ne Clan Page werden. Vielleicht hat mir da jemand was gutes. Weil so standard Buttons findet man überall jedoch suche ich so was nicht. Viel Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## freekazoid (27. Februar 2002)

leute, was postet ihr hier über 'standart buttons' und so?

ich meine, es gibt halt einfach verständliche formen für buttons. und diejenigen sind halt nunmal eher oval oder rechteckig.
es ist doch kein vergehen, wenn man buttonforman macht, die viel anzutreffen sind im www, oder?
und es hat auch seine gründe, warum diese buttons so viel aufzufinden sind auf pages.
aber mit der form alleine ist es ja noch nich getan. bring doch ein freeky background rein und ne ausgefallene schrift. schon sieht sie ganze sache wieder anderst aus.

persönlich würde ich mich jetzt nicht auf die 'ich will was anderes als alle anderen'-philosophie versteifen, denn zu abgedreht verlierst du nur hits.


----------



## Christoph (27. Februar 2002)

ich glaub das wichtigste be Buttons ist die einfachheit in verbindung mit individualismus und das sie schnell geladen werden!!

cu


----------



## dozi (27. Februar 2002)

moin,

ich glaube reality meinte aber mehr so spezial effekte wie glas oder sowas, ich weis nicht wo so n tut schonmal gesehen habe, postet mal einfach was


----------



## Psyclic (27. Februar 2002)

http://www.eyeballdesign.com <- mag sein das du da was findest...
ansonsten schau ma in die linkliste von tutorials.de


----------



## Maniacy (27. Februar 2002)

*selba gucken*

Ich würd dir empfehlen
HIER 
mal zu gucken....
Da sind echt spitzen Tutorials dabei... 

MfG
Mani

PS: Zur Not gibts auch noch Templates (z.B. http://www.cheapdesign.de) oder die tutorials.de-eigenen Tutorials....


----------



## dozi (27. Februar 2002)

oida, thx man, das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe !!!


----------



## mocky (28. Februar 2002)

Danke Leute ich hab auch was gefunden was mir gefällt!!!!
Meiner Lehrerin gefällt es auch thx nochmal!!!!:|


----------



## Psyclic (28. Februar 2002)

lehrer sind pädagogen... dennen gefällt im prinzip alles


----------



## snow crash (28. Februar 2002)

*es sei denn*

sie haben als schüler eine schlechte erfahrung gemacht, zum beispiel mit der farbe grün oder so... da sollte man vorsichtig sein... es gibt sogar lehrer, die mögen keine CDs... hab ich zumindest gehört... ob an diesem sehr zweifelhaften gerücht was wahres dran ist? 

ya snowy


----------



## black-dog (28. Februar 2002)

kunst ...

naja, seit mir nicht böse aber ich werde gleich ein topic eröffnen mit dem titel "wie bearbeite ich meine bilder" und dem inhalt "ich muss sie für den kunstuntericht ...". 

naja, ich glaube ihr könnt euch mit mir einverstanden erklären wenn ich behaupte, dass wenigstens im internet gilt: AUCH KUNST WILL GEPLANT SEIN ;-).


----------



## black-dog (28. Februar 2002)

@ snow crash 

lehrer die keine cds mögen? hmmm, naja, das ist wohl die angst vor dem neuen *gg*. unsere englischlehrerin hat die cd aber diese woche entdeckt und hatte ne riesenfreude, das sie die listenings nun direkt abspielen konnte (ohne lästiges spulen) .

so viel zum thema evolution *gg*


----------



## mocky (5. März 2002)

Also ich denke meine buttons sind gut geworden !!!
Ausserdem sind ovalförmige buttons nicht irgendwelche anfänger buttons sondern neutrale formen die man zu fast jedem thema verwenden kann!!! Ich denke für ne site über expressionismuss kann man schlecht irgendwas spaciges nehmen oder ??????????? Ausserdem bin w!!!


----------



## dozi (5. März 2002)

moin,

ich und ein paar andere menschen wären die sehr dankbar, wenn du dein ergebnis hier posten würdest, thx


----------



## Christoph (5. März 2002)

jo, genau!!

*bittebittebitte*


----------



## black-dog (5. März 2002)

@dozi: du nimmst mir den mund aus den worten (oder wie ging der spruch nochmal ?!? :-|).

also, please, moidemoiselle mocky - wo ist das resultat? die jury wartet auf frischfleisch *gg*.


----------



## lexi (5. März 2002)

ja, wir lieben dich sowieso alle und ich weiss jetzt schon, dass deine buttons die größten, schönsten und besten sind.. schon allein deshalb weil du w bist, also schick doch bitte noch n pic von dir mit, was mich persönlich eigentlich viel mehr interressieren würde..  sorry, hab grippe.


----------



## black-dog (5. März 2002)

die grössten, schönsten und besten buttons - hmmmm, tönt stark nach front-page *gg*. 

huch, ich glaub wenn SIE dein posting liest muss ein neues forum eröffnet werden dass das thema gleichberechtigung bespricht.

in dem sinne: pssssssst ;-|


----------

